# Régler « Sommeil »



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour

Comment réglez vous l’application Sommeil de votre Watch?
Merci de vos conseils


----------



## rodbz22 (31 Juillet 2021)

Salut  Bah tu règle l’heure où tu te couches et leur où tu veux te réveiller et ensuite après synchronisation sur l’iPhone tu vois le résultat dans l’application sommeil


----------



## ze_random_bass (31 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Comment réglez vous l’application Sommeil de votre Watch?
> Merci de vos conseils



Bonjour,

il faut d’abord passer par l’appli Santé du iPhone pour te créer un programme de Sommeil avec plein d’options : réveil, rappel de se mettre au lit, jours de la semaine ou tous les jours etc. Ensuite, tu vas dans l’appli Watch, dans la partie Sommeil et tu actives Surveiller son sommeil avec l’Apple Watch. Cette dernière manip’ t’oblige à dormir avec ta Watch, sinon la surveillance se basera uniquement sur le comportement de ton iPhone.

Perso, je dors avec ma Watch. J’ai programmé un retour au calme et un rappel de sommeil + un réveil les jours de semaine et les week-end j’enclenche le mode sommeil manuellement sur l’AW quand je me couche et je l’enlève quand je me lève (note plus tard : à essayer pour les sieste ?).

La chaine Nowtech (de très bonne tenue) a fait une vidéo sur l’Apple Watch et ils parlent de ça justement :









						Apple Watch, à quoi ça sert ? (Édition 2020)
					

Apple Watch, à quoi ça sert ? dans cette vidéo je vous explique comment je l'utilise au quotidien mais surtout mes nouveaux usages en 2020 Offre exclu Nord...




					youtu.be
				




a+


----------

